# Whistler at the end of 2008



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

i boarded whistler/blackcomb during the end of christmas- new years 2 years ago. pretty average snow on the bottom 1/3 of the mountain, but it sooo massive compared to our slopes here in australia.
i stayed in whistler, obviouslly thats more expensive, maybe stay in vancouver or something.

also, make sure u do the glacier run. u take like 7 forms of lifts to the top, trek up a hill, cross a little cliff, then board this huge bowl full of powder it was unreal!! then it takes about an hour to get back to the bottom!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

bump

im interssted in whistler deals too


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

I believe their peak season starts just before x'mas, around Dec. 22 or so (at least this year it started on the 22nd). Prices jump a lot during that time. I believe lift tix increase ~$20. High season lasts till April. 

So might be best to go beginning to mid december before peak season hits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

litebrite said:


> I believe their peak season starts just before x'mas, around Dec. 22 or so (at least this year it started on the 22nd). Prices jump a lot during that time. I believe lift tix increase ~$20. High season lasts till April.
> 
> So might be best to go beginning to mid december before peak season hits.



*does anyone still go there to ski in april?!
*


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

mbehr22 said:


> *does anyone still go there to ski in april?!
> *


People board and ski there until May/June!


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah i think we might make a few trips up to whistler in april.. lotsa shell 2 for 1 coupons to use up.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowblower said:


> People board and ski there until May/June!


I was there in July for a bachelor party (not snowboarding) and saw people walking around the village with boards and skis and massive goggle tan lines.

There must be snow somewhere on the mountain almost year round.


----------

